# Anyway to display nav map on the digital cockpit and use carplay to naviigate at the same time ?



## skewer (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a 18 sel-p and I set the digital cockpit to display nav map. Is it possible to display nav map on the dashboard while I still using the carplay on the head unit to navigate ? Right now, the digital cockpit nav map will be automatically disabled if carplay navigation is active.

Is it possible to enable this via obdeleven ? I searched the forum and looks like there is nothing about this part. I cant find any bit from the control module to remove this auto disable. 

Why I am interested in this part ? 

1. If this works, dashboard will not just show a big black useless screen when carplay navigation is active.
2. I can use google map to see detailed routing information and see a big overview map through dashboard at the same time.


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

This is actually why I did not pull the trigger on the P. The digital cockpit would have been just a neat think because I knew I was going to run carplay 100% of the time. 

Im sure you already know but OBDEleven has Manufacturer specific forums as well. Tons of great stuff on there. http://forum.obdeleven.com/board/4/volkswagen


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

I’d love to do this as well. Or even better split CarPlay to Nav on the dash and music on the center....

One can dream right?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Well I have seen videos of this being working together but couldn’t get it running at the same time. I searched in many areas even in OBD and nothing. I also sent OBD support and never got a reply 

Look at this *thread* as it has a link which shows it running.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skewer (Dec 27, 2018)

Drive by said:


> I’d love to do this as well. Or even better split CarPlay to Nav on the dash and music on the center....
> 
> One can dream right?


This is even better and this was the question I asked the day I bought atlas.but I doubt we can do this because the screen ratio and resolution from the digi cockpit and HU are different.


----------



## skewer (Dec 27, 2018)

wsutard1 said:


> This is actually why I did not pull the trigger on the P. The digital cockpit would have been just a neat think because I knew I was going to run carplay 100% of the time.
> 
> Im sure you already know but OBDEleven has Manufacturer specific forums as well. Tons of great stuff on there. http://forum.obdeleven.com/board/4/volkswagen


Thanks.Yes, I know this forum but I can’t find any useful or related discussion about my question.


----------



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a 2019 SEL (not Premium). I can have the VW Nav in the digital cockpit while using Google Maps via AppleCarPlay on the Infotainment screen. I do it often to see more traffic details as Google maps is far better for that.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

dachman1 said:


> I have a 2019 SEL (not Premium). I can have the VW Nav in the digital cockpit while using Google Maps via AppleCarPlay on the Infotainment screen. I do it often to see more traffic details as Google maps is far better for that.


I also have a 2019 SEL and am able to do what you are talking about. VW Nav in digital cockpit and google or apple maps in infotainment. Only when you enter an actual destination and start directions within applecarplay does the Nav screen in the digital cockpit then go away. I think thats what the complaint the OP has.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skewer (Dec 27, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> I also have a 2019 SEL and am able to do what you are talking about. VW Nav in digital cockpit and google or apple maps in infotainment. Only when you enter an actual destination and start directions within applecarplay does the Nav screen in the digital cockpit then go away. I think thats what the complaint the OP has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 18 can do the same. I am asking using CarPlay to navigate and still let dashboard still show map from car.


----------



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Andre VW said:


> I also have a 2019 SEL and am able to do what you are talking about. VW Nav in digital cockpit and google or apple maps in infotainment. Only when you enter an actual destination and start directions within applecarplay does the Nav screen in the digital cockpit then go away. I think thats what the complaint the OP has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh gotcha, I'll have to try that. To be honest, haven't needed actual turn by turn directions yet.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Anyone figure out how to do this? I’ve been looking around in obdeleven and can’t find anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Today I went for a trip. I wanted to use 2 maps the included Nave and one of the apps on my iPhone. I wanted to compare in car vs smartphone displays and info. As we all know we can’t use directions made by the smartphone and at the same time display the Nave on the dash. But last night I reversed the process. I had my Nav directions done by Atlas Nav on the maid digital dash and hooked up my iPhone with CarPlay and was able to have any of the 3 maps apps tuning in the infotainment screen. Well it was all perfect with the Original Nav and was in my opinion just as good. Since I did not renew my sub SXM tragic I use Waze as my traffic informant and my in car Nav as the app. I tried Apple and google maps and all worked well alongside. The positive about Waze was the what’s ahead info which were all perfect. 

The bottom line if you have the internal as your Nav direction like I did them you can have both running 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stereogreen (Dec 21, 2020)

HI! 
As you can see from the picture - both navigation guidance launched - cockpit navigation from car system, and waze from Android auto on main screen. 
The way I used to made it:
Launch Android auto with Google maps, start navigation guidance with Google maps - as a result cockpit navigation desabled. Can ell Google maps navigation. Launch Waze (cockpit navigation working at this time), and then Launch navigation route/guidence on Waze - cockpit view not disabled!! Then you can launch route on integrate navigation. It works for me!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

stereogreen said:


> View attachment 57199
> 
> HI!
> As you can see from the picture - both navigation guidance launched - cockpit navigation from car system, and waze from Android auto on main screen.
> ...


Ok, so from what I understand, you have to use waze instead of google maps in order form this to work 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

This only worked for me 1 time waze. It disables it now on my cockpit. Weird

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I was able to get it to work with Waze today. Start factory map, move to gauge cluster. Open Waze. Start navigation on Waze.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> I was able to get it to work with Waze today. Start factory map, move to gauge cluster. Open Waze. Start navigation on Waze.


I was only able to do it one time with both the factory route and Waze route navigation on After I did it again, no more. Its keeps disabling the cockpit view

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> I was only able to do it one time with both the factory route and Waze route navigation on After I did it again, no more. Its keeps disabling the cockpit view
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


I didn't try using both Navs. I just had the Factory map in the digital cockpit and waze running an actual Nav route. I'll try it again next time I am in the car if I remember.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> I didn't try using both Navs. I just had the Factory map in the digital cockpit and waze running an actual Nav route. I'll try it again next time I am in the car if I remember.


Yeah but now for me, it disables the cockpit nav when I have waze activated with routing.im back to what it was with google maps, where the native nav has the route and then google maps just displayed in the infotainment. Maybe I'll try to uninstall and install waze again and see. That is how I was able to do the route guidance in both the cockpit display and infotainment, soon after waze install. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Has anybody been able to recreate stereo greens' scenario? I was only able to do it once and that was it. Never again


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]TablaRasa [/mention]I wonder if the type of headunit is why it’s only worked once for you compared to stereogreen’s experience? If you look in the pic I wonder if this is an Arteon or a Passat based upon the dash and the type of headunit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]TablaRasa [/mention]I wonder if the type of headunit is why it’s only worked once for you compared to stereogreen’s experience? If you look in the pic I wonder if this is an Arteon or a Passat based upon the dash and the type of headunit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Reihenmotor5 that's a possibility. Thinking it is a Passat. I tried messaging him/her but no response. I don't even car about having dual route guidance. I just want to be able to have AA as the route guidance and not have the digital cockpit map display disabled. The view is very blah when it is like that and I always have to toggle to a different view. I mean at least have a compass showing or something! Haha. But really would be nice if it was not disabled. I was thinking if it has something to do with an update with the Waze app. Which I remember I accidentally did after getting it to work that one time. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

It appears it doesn't deactivate the digital cockpit when using AA OR Carplay as route guidance on the 2021 Arteon. I believe they have the MIBiii infotainment

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewleech (12 mo ago)

For anyone still interested I was able to patch the java code in mib2high (harman) units for vw/seat/skoda etc to never disable the virtual cockpit maps while AA / Carplay is navigating: Add patch/command to ignore smartphone navigating status by andrewleech · Pull Request #189 · jilleb/mib2-toolbox


----------

